# Polarizacion de Bocinas en Bafles



## jorgel (Mar 30, 2010)

Colegas mis saludos, soy electronico de hace 20 años y siempre e visto en literatura y en todo circuito que las bocinas traen señalado casi siempre el positivo con el signo de + o marcado con color rojo y me en cuentro a un inteligente (cesudo) que tiene sus teorias que dice que se puede conectar la bocina de cualquier forma que no importa, ya que la señal del amplificador es alterna. Que me pueden aclara al repecto. Soy un electron perdido jajaja.
valeron


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2010)

jorgel dijo:


> Colegas mis saludos, soy electronico de hace 20 años y siempre e visto en literatura y en todo circuito que las bocinas traen señalado casi siempre el positivo con el signo de + o marcado con color rojo y me en cuentro a un inteligente (cesudo) que tiene sus teorias que dice que se puede conectar la bocina de cualquier forma que no importa, ya que la señal del amplificador es alterna. Que me pueden aclara al repecto



Te podemos aclarar que el inteligente ese que te dijo que se podía conectar de cualquier forma por que es alterna, lo que no sabe es que si tenés tres parlantes en un baffle y los cableás de cualquier forma lo que te va a deteriorar el sonido no es la "alterna", sino la *diferencia de fase *entre ellos.
En realidad no importa como los conectes siempre que tengas presente que se debe conservar la fase original de las señales de audio y por eso es que se marca un + y un - en los parlantes, donde esa polaridad indica que si en + ponés una DC positiva y en - una DC negativa, el cono de parlante se va a mover hacia afuera (esto es cierto en el 99.9% de los casos, ya que JBL los marcaba al revés ), perolo que en realida importa es que todos los parlantes se muevan para el mismo lado cuando corresponde que lo hagan.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 30, 2010)

En resumidas cuentas: "+" con "+" y "-" con "-"
Puedes invertir la polaridad, pero si lo vas a hacer, hazlo en todos los altavoces, así evitas los desfases.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> En resumidas cuentas: "+" con "+" y "-" con "-"
> Puedes invertir la polaridad, pero si lo vas a hacer, hazlo en todos los altavoces, así evitas los desfases.



Así es, a menos que uses un crossover de segundo orden ya que en ese caso hay que invertir una de las conexiones....pero eso es otra historia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2010)

Hace muchiiiiiiiisimos años le había instalado al coche del hermano de un amigo (un FIAT 600) dos parlantes de rango extendido de 6'x9' en los laterales del asiento trasero, usando como bafles dichos paneles que tenían un generoso volumen.
El tema es que como quedaban enfrentados a alrededor de 1,20 m , se le anulaban los graves .
Probé uno solo, bien de graves , probé el otro también solo, Ok los graves; pero ambos juntos se cancelaban. Así que la solución rápida fué invertirle la fase a uno de ellos con lo que quedó resuelto ese tema.

Saludos.


----------



## jorgel (Mar 30, 2010)

Eso lo entiendo bien en el caso de que sea mas de una bocina por que de lo contrario una alaria para atras y la otra para delante. pero si es una sola y conectamos e
la salida positiva del ampplificador al negativo de la bocina va a alar hacia atras y se va ahogar el sonido y puede romper el enrrollado si topa en el fondo, es a eso lo que me refiero.
gracias 
Valeron


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2010)

jorgel dijo:


> pero si es una sola y conectamos *la salida positiva del ampplificador al negativo de la bocina va a alar hacia atras y se va ahogar el sonido y puede romper el enrrollado si topa en el fondo,* es a eso lo que me refiero.



    
Lo que estás suponiendo es COMPLETAMENTE irreal.


----------



## jorgel (Mar 30, 2010)

pero es que en el caso mio personal me a pasado, yo he reparado bocinas y cuando algun usuario la a conectabdo al reves me han preguntado y cuando la conecto bien se acaba el mareo


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 30, 2010)

Es exactamente lo mismo. Teniendo la onda senoidal completa, respetando las polaridades, en la cresta de lal onda el cono de la bocina se levantará, pero el el valle de la onda el cono sufrirá una depresión.
Al invertir la polaridad pasa lo mismo pero al revés, ahora primero el cono se "hunde" y luego se "levanta".
En ninguno de los 2 casos el altavoz sufrirá daños, siempre y cuando se respete su potencia media.
Además, en el altavoz, lo que se generan son diferentes campos magnéticos, los cuales son los que empujan a la bobina para generar el sonido. Si una bobina se daña es por calentamiento producido por el exceso de potencia.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Lord Chango (Mar 30, 2010)

Perdon que me meta, pero me interesó el tema... Supongamos entonces que yo coloco dos parlantes para que trabajen conjuntamente como uno (por ej, tengo dos de 8 ohm y los coloco en paralelo para que trabajen como uno de 4), y están colocados dentro del mismo recinto, conseguiria un mejor trabajo si conecto uno de ellos polarizado a la inversa??


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 30, 2010)

Lord Chango dijo:


> Perdon que me meta, pero me interesó el tema... Supongamos entonces que yo coloco dos parlantes para que trabajen conjuntamente como uno (por ej, tengo dos de 8 ohm y los coloco en paralelo para que trabajen como uno de 4), y están colocados dentro del mismo recinto, conseguiria un mejor trabajo si conecto uno de ellos polarizado a la inversa??



Si quieres un completo anulamiento de las frecuencias bajas, adelante. .


----------



## Lord Chango (Mar 30, 2010)

Ahh, no me había dado cuenta... Al trabajar uno hacia cada lado habría trabajo nulo sobre el recinto... No existiría presión de ningún tipo...

Gracias por avivarme. Ja!


----------



## Dano (Mar 30, 2010)

jorgel dijo:


> Eso lo entiendo bien en el caso de que sea mas de una bocina por que de lo contrario una alaria para atras y la otra para delante. pero si es una sola y conectamos e
> la salida positiva del ampplificador al negativo de la bocina va a alar hacia atras y se va ahogar el sonido y puede romper el enrrollado si topa en el fondo, es a eso lo que me refiero.
> gracias
> Valeron



Con un esnorquel no se ahoga 

Lo que escribiste no tiene lógica alguna 

s2


----------



## jorgel (Abr 1, 2010)

Por lo que veo ustedes no saben nada de sonido, es una lastima que tiren piedras al mar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 1, 2010)

jorgel dijo:


> *Por lo que veo ustedes no saben nada de sonido*, es una lastima que tiren piedras al mar



Ahhhh...bueno.....perdón por nuestra ignorancia pss:


			
				jorgel dijo:
			
		

> Eso lo entiendo bien en el caso de que sea mas de una bocina por que de  lo contrario una alaria para atras y la otra para delante. pero si es  una sola y conectamos e
> *lasalida positivadel ampplificador al negativo de la bocina va a alar  hacia atras y se va ahogar el sonido y puede romper el enrrollado si  topa en el fondo, es a eso lo que me refiero.*


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 1, 2010)

jorgel dijo:


> Por lo que veo ustedes no saben nada de sonido, es una lastima que tiren piedras al mar


1) ¿ Tienes idea de que tipo de tensión le manda el amplificador al parlante ?
2) ¿ Alguna ves leíste algo sobre Corriente Alterna ?
3) ¿ Alguna ves miraste como se mueve el cono de un parlante ?



ezavalla dijo:


> Ahhhh...bueno.....perdón por nuestra ignorancia pss:


Yo te perdono, me caen bien los señores con barba y portando sables láser.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 1, 2010)

Y que me dicen de mí, merezco un poco de expiación...

Que mala onda, uno se esmera en dar un buen consejo y así le pagan...

Saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho (Abr 1, 2010)

jorgel dijo:


> Por lo que veo ustedes no saben nada de sonido, es una lastima que tiren piedras al mar


Pero con suficientes piedras se puede hacer un lindo (y útil) espigón, o una escollera, o un rompeolas...
No es inútil tirar piedras al mar, simplemente es falta de visión.

Por mí, a seguir tirando piedras que son de buena calidad las que se suelen ver


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 1, 2010)

jorgel dijo:


> ....es una lastima que tiren piedras al mar


En *Dubai* tiraron muchas piedras y mirá que bonito que les ha quedado.


----------



## Dano (Abr 1, 2010)

Los muchachos de Dubai la tenian clara. 

S2


----------



## German Volpe (Abr 2, 2010)

la verdad que tenia entendido que al conectar un woofer con polaridad invertida se podria dañar mecanicamente , bobina con entrehierro. porque como dijo el user ese, al que se le estan burlando... "el parlante excursionaria hacia abajo"... pero bueno los habre hecho m*****da a los parlantes por otros motivos.
saludos


----------



## Dano (Abr 2, 2010)

voldemot dijo:


> la verdad que tenia entendido que al conectar un woofer con polaridad invertida se podria dañar mecanicamente , bobina con entrehierro. porque como dijo el user ese, al que se le estan burlando... "el parlante excursionaria hacia abajo"... pero bueno los habre hecho mierda a los parlantes por otros motivos.
> saludos



Es alterna, el parlante se mueve hacia "arriba" y hacia "abajo" la misma distancia...

S2


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 2, 2010)

voldemot dijo:


> l"el parlante excursionaria hacia abajo"



La señal que excita un parlante es ALTERNA no contínua, así que parte de la onda respeta la polaridad del parlante y parte de la onda lo polariza al revés.

Partiendo de esto...que tiene que ver que use el + y - del parlante si le pongo corriente alterna? NADA!!! excepto la inversión de fase acústica.

Y si, si te comiste el parlante...algo mal habrás hecho, pero no es por polarizarlo al revés.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 8, 2010)

De hecho la "manía" de poner simbolitos en los altavoces es de la época del stereo, los antiguos mono no tenían porque no hacía falta. Si solo tienes uno lo conectas como mejor te apetezca.

Si tienes dos altavoces y no conoces la polaridad, puede poner una pequeña señal de continua y ver si el cono entra o sale y poner los dos iguales, sean "mases" o "menoses"

No me quedó claro. ¿Pero las piedras al mar, se tiran con el positivo primero o con el negativo?.


----------



## abdalaja26 (Ago 9, 2010)

se me quemaron los libros!!! tengo un amplificador technics y bafles de  la misma marca, en exelente estado, my problema es el siguiente:
conecte los bafles con sus polaridades como corresponden, todo como  tiene que ser, y de la compu al ampli para darle la señal yyyy se  escuchaba bien (teoricamente) pero al hacer el balance hacia la izq o  derecha note que los sonidos bajos se incrementaban en un solo bafle que  con los dos junntos!!!! yyyy lo que hice fue cambiar en un solo bafle  la polaridad y quedo bien!!!! el tema es que yo medi con un multimetro  el tema de polaridades yyyy estan perfectas!!!!! el cambio de sonido es  bastante considerable en los bajos, en otras instalaciones que realice  yo me daba cuenta automaticamente cuando un parlante estaba conectado  mal por el balance!!! (haces para la derecha o izq yy se realza los  graves en uno solo) oscea sonando los dos juntos mal conectados suenan  como parlantes destinados para sonidos medios!!!
Asi que me mato my equipo!! el sonido con polarirdad invertida en uno  solo suena mucho mejor que con polar. iguales en ambos!!! el miedo mio  es que el ampli se me queme ooo algo por el estilo!! alguna sujerencia  por favor. hasta lo compu la medi para ver si ella me estava tirando una  polaridad mal.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ago 10, 2010)

*abdalaja26*, es poco común eso que comentas. 

Existe un "desfase" en alguno de los canales, o en los altavoces. Revisa bien las conexiones dentro la caja (o bafle, como dicen algunos).  

Si "suena mas" invirtiendo la polaridad de un canal, pues bien, déjalo así. No ocurrirá nada.


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 10, 2010)

Como dice Yoangel, es probable que le hayan metido mano a la caja y quedaron los cables del woofer invertidos con respecto a la bornera, por lo que, si respetas los polos en la bornera, estás invirtiendolos en el parlante, y quedan en contrafase acústica, por lo que un woofer con el otro, se anulan y solo escuchas de medios para arriba.
Hay que revisar dentro.
Sds.


----------



## abdalaja26 (Ago 10, 2010)

OK muchas gracia, es algo muy poco comun este problema, voy a tener que ver en el bafle la coneccion interna, tambien pensé que el amplificador podia estar dando una señal en fase inversa pero eso no lo se medir, el ampli es es un technics SU-V5 (espectacular) el cual trae un manual esclusicvo para el ajuste del mismo lo q*UE* es poco comun el otros amplis Por las dudas lo dejo para que lo miren. un saludo grande!!!! gracias. mmmm veo q*UE* no puedo adjuntar el archivo es de 3 mb y no puedo.


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 10, 2010)

Una inspecciòn ràpida y sencilla es sacarle la tapa al ampli y fijarte si la bornera negra (la del negativo) viene del mismo lugar que la del otro canal (generalmente de un punto de tierra comun a varias otras conexiones).
Si es comùn al otro canal, la señal seguramente està con la polaridad correcta (a los fines acùsticos).  
Sds.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 10, 2010)

No necesariamente, si son amplificadores en puente no tienen la "masa a masa", son dos líneas activas.


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 10, 2010)

No es el caso del SU-V5.
Sds.


----------



## eL1ct (Ago 11, 2010)

Hola:

El tema me parece interesante, y si me permiten...tirar otra piedra...pues he estado investigando un poquito y...aunque un amplificador en funcionamiento normal, deveria mandar una señal alterna "perfecta", puede ocurrir; por ejemplo, que amplificadores de medio puente y alimentacion simetrica, tengan el offset mal o algo por el estilo; en ese caso, creo que no es absurdo decir "la salida positiva".

Bueno esta es mi piedra...puede que sea un poco raro y algo que no es necesario tener en cuenta en la practica...pero...si tenemos un amplificador de medio puente y alimentacion simple (en este caso, usando un condensador, para que la señal sea completamente alterna), digamos que no tendremos ningun tipo de señal continua; pero si el amlificador tiene un mal diseño (digamos que es un ampli malo...y supongamos que por suerte no existe en la realidad) pueden surgir señales no deseadas (picos) a la hora de conectar y desconectar la alimentacion, si estas señales son fuertes (dependiendo de la calidad del amplificador, mayores o menores) quiza puedan dañar el bafle (no tengo ningun tipo de experiencia, por eso digo quiza), bueno, aqui esta la guinda...segun mi simulador estas señales parasitarias de un amplificador "malo" de este tipo, son de mayor amplitud a la hora de encender que a la hora de apagar (picos pequeños a la hora de apagar), y este pico es "positivo" o "negativo" dependiendo del diseño... si montamos el diseño "tipico":
-Puente > cindensador > bafle > cero volt o tension negativa (todas las medidas son relativas); entonces el pico es "positivo".
En cambio si lo conectamos de esta forma:
-Puente > cindensador > bafle > Vcc o tension positiva; entonces el pico es "negativo".

Pero creo que es importante tener en cuenta esto (los picos de alimentacion) con los amplificadores de clase A...aunque ahora supongo que no se fabrican y tampoco los usa mucha gente...

Por ultimo decir que parece bastante evidente la señalizacion del positivo y el negativo por lo que mencionais, eso de la fase....no lo sabia...siempre es bueno aprender, gracias!

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 11, 2010)

Pues si está de una forma el cono se hunde y si está de la contraria sale. 
Solo importa por la fase, nada mas.


----------



## abdalaja26 (Ago 11, 2010)

miren desarme los bafles y estoy seguro que es la primera ves q se los desarma, u las conecciones internas estan perfectas, encima con conectores anti tontos a la hora de conectar jajaja, haci q sigue la duda, uno se para al frente de los dos bafles cuando estan conectados bien( teoricamente) y suenan normal pero cambiando la polaridad de unos de ellos se nota la diferencia en los sonidos bajos!! de realzan un 20 o 30%. no se si a tentro del ampli sera el problema. la cuestion que lo voy a dejar asi con el cable invertido en uno de los bafles. tambien probe cambiando la entrada de audio de la pc, dvd y un mp3, igual igual, no cambia nada.


----------

